# A bit more progress... YAY!!!



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Well here a couple of pics of my latest additions. Friday night, with the help of Filthy (thanks again bro), we got a 2" post lift installed. So with that installed in addition to the 2" RDC lift, I'm sittin with 18 1/2" at the rear diff, 19 1/2" at the floorboards and 17 1/2" at the front diff. 

Today I decided to go ahead and rack the radiator and got it all finished up and I only scraped 40% of the skin off of my knuckles in the process! :bigok: It turned out pretty sweet though and I'm glad to finally have it done! Thanks for the brackets Filthy... again. Haha. All I've got left to do is fill 'er up with some Engine Ice tomorrow and time for a test drive! CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

No prob bro... happy to make a new friend. Thank meangreen360 for the brackets lol...he built them....and thank walker...if he hadnt hooked me up with the monkey setup then you wouldnt have got those lol. 
It all looks good together


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL amen to that! 

*Walks up on stage and steps to the mic*

*Clears throad* 
"Uh uh ummm..."

"First of all I would like to thank God and the fans. I would also like to thank Filthy, Walker and Mean... Without you guys none of this would have been possible!"

*Kanye West runs up on stage*
"Hey! Hey!"

*Kanye gets kicked in the azz and knocked in the head*

"Thanks again everybody!!!"


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful bike man now let's see if the axles hold up with 4in of lift lol and what's that in front of your rad


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL, thanks Tonka. Axles are in the works but in the mean time they held up strong under some heavy stress on Saturday! Haha. You talkin bout the orange? That's just the stock rad screen but I rattle canned it flo orange.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks Great:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lets test it out at mudstock homie


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lookin good!! :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:agreed: LOOKING NICE!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no i was looking on my phone but now i see i was actually tlaking about the thing on your rack did you make a solid piece on the front rack


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody! Got some more good pics in the day light earlier and I'll get 'em up later on tonight.

Tonka -
Yea I did the racks with 3/4" treated plywood and carpeted them with black marine carpet and attached them to the rack with u-bolts. I think it gives it a clean look and makes it easier to attach other items like the ammo cans, cooler and such by just drilling holes and bolting them on. Really sturdy!


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I couldn't wait so here are the daylight pics. LOL. :domo:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

does that cooler open good still and if you dont mind me asking what kinda cooler is that im looking for one for my bike


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Yea it opens great. It's an Igloo Playmate from Academy (the red one w/ the white lid). For that all I did was drill a hole in each corner on the inside and run a bolt through the cooler and plywood then put a washer and locking nut on the bottom. Inside the cooler where the bolt goes through I used a rubber washer on the bottom and a flat washer on top of that. To clean out the water I have one of those water guns that you pull the handle and suck the water into it. That thing works great for a quick rinse of the radiator when you're out riding and it's good for "rinsing" your buddy off too. LOL


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's a pic of the water gun


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Looks sweet! Wait could it be,did we just add another to our wolf pack!lol Love that movie


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> Looks sweet! Wait could it be,did we just add another to our wolf pack!lol Love that movie


ROTFLMAO!!!!

:hititjackblackanim:


----------



## aaron_j (Jan 30, 2010)

nice quad!


hey driller your in a MRAP detachment? i build the M1117!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

now the question is which one of yall is allan??? lol so is this the real ceasers palace


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

That would be fifthy. Coffee bean!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

filthy is always getting thrown under the bus lol....poor guy looks like allan and has 2 kids that dont have their g cards lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Best part of the pics is what was on the TV in the back ground. Great bike too


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Best part of the pics is what was on the TV in the back ground. Great bike too


LOL, Somebody noticed! I have a separate cable run outside for my DirecTV so I can watch me some Texans games while I work!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

aaron_j said:


> nice quad!
> 
> 
> Hey driller your in a mrap detachment? I build the m1117!


 we are just a support bn, who just so happened to get attached to a cav squadron...
We run the roads here everyday in the rg33+ some others have the maxpro+ and the caiman

imho, the rg33+ is the only way to go!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> filthy is always getting thrown under the bus lol....poor guy looks like allan and has 2 kids that dont have their g cards lol


:261:....Glad you pointed that out tonka, yep got lots of haterz up in here. Not pointin no fingers...but meangreen360 is one of em lol. Well what are FRIENDS for right?:hater::joke:
Its ok, they'll get whats comin to em....to quote an old man I used to work with: "I dont get even, but I always win!":chewbacca:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhahahahaha i don't hate i appreciate !!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well filthy try this....give meangreen a :nutkick: and then n20 a good ol :buttkick: and well walker you gotta finish him off so you better just :hitwithrock: if ya need anymore help allan i will be glad to help ya out just not a the table CARLOS lol


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

Not At The Table Carlos...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Funniest movie ever made


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You might be a brute rider if.....

You have one of these strapped to your side like your in the old west so you can clean the mud out of your radiator WHEN your Brute overheats.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You know... of all the great information this website has to offer... that water gun idea was a great addition to the database!! thanks for that, I think I have one of those guns somewhere around here, and I think I'll be strapping it on the rack for the next ride... LOL


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

me too but it will not be for cleaning my radiator .. be for squirting my riding buddies with cooler water ... bwhahahahahha


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Ya'll make me laugh...Thanks, i needed that


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well i thought i was done with the brute but i guess not

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stream-Machine-...158?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eaac79cde


now im def glad i got my concealed permit.......really i think i might order one lol


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL that's the one Tonka! I got the orange to match my bike. Haha. It's definitely one of the best additions I've made to the bike sine I've had it!

We were at Muddapalooza and had 2 kids keep throwin mud at us so I sucked up some ice cold water from the cooler and snuck up behind 'em and let's just say they didn't throw any more mud...... bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> me too but it will not be for cleaning my radiator .. be for squirting my riding buddies with cooler water ... bwhahahahahha


Dangit! Now I guess I gotta buy one too! Thanks Made-In-Tx....for startin a friggin water gun war, I can see us all at Mudstock. Dont dare turn your back or screw around and get stuck somewhere....or you'll have cold water shot at your azz. LOL...should really liven things up


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Yeah! Classic


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Just make sure y'all get video of walker crying when he is stuck swinging his flip flop at everyone that is spraying him with cooler water. Lol


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> You know... of all the great information this website has to offer... that water gun idea was a great addition to the database!! thanks for that, I think I have one of those guns somewhere around here, and I think I'll be strapping it on the rack for the next ride... LOL


YES, as i read this, i thought of doeboy.. he's always having radiator issues..

bike looks good..


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Just make sure y'all get video of walker crying when he is stuck swinging his flip flop at everyone that is spraying him with cooler water. Lol


 
ha i'm light on my feet .. they better want it pretty bad if they goin to spray me .. i have a secret weapon up my sleeve


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

More secrets huh? Mind freak!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

get my 98 pound body guard after yalls azz's


----------

